# GreenQueen's 2021 Lawn Journal



## GreenQueen (Mar 12, 2021)

*Denver, Zone 5b*

Pictures

Back yard (main focus): 770 square feet
Front yard: 500 square feet
Side yard: 500 square feet

Dear Lawn Diary,

Do I love lawn care, or do I love buying things?

*Current Status:*

Mailed MySoil test on 3/10
Purchased spreader Scott's Mini
Purchased sprayer 1 gallon something from Amazon
Purchased Bayer Advanced Weed Killer for Lawns
Purchased Weed B Gone Chickweed, Clover, Oxalis
Purchased pre-emergent Yard Mastery Prodiamine
Hard hardscape removed, specifically that big boulder in the northeast corner.

*Current Plans:*

Correct pH when soil test results.
Determine fertilization plans when soil test results.
Hire new sprinkler guy to bury that chunk of line that's at the surface and relocate the sprinkler head to the northeast corner where the big boulder was.
Order grass seed.
Order leveling rake.
Thatch after the snowstorm from this weekend melts. Going to try with just a garden rake because my garage is small and I've already bought so much stuff.
Monitor soil temps for 50-55 degree range, however per GreenCast it looks like I can plan to lay pre-emergent around 5/1.
Measure sprinkler output.
If crabgrass survives pre-emergent, order Tenacity.
Fertilize on Memorial Day, Independence Day, Labor Day, and Thanksgiving.
Level low spots throughout the summer - 2 parts construction sand, 2 parts screened top soil, 1 part compost. Lay down 1/4"-1/2" and wait for grass grow through, maybe every 3 weeks.
Aerate prior to seed.
Seed mid-August to August 21st (6 weeks before historical first frost).

*Next Research:*

What type of grass seed to purchase? Yard is half shade, half sun; spouse points out the shady half gets more sun during the summer, so maybe take the winter sun with a grain of salt. TTTF v. KBG v. mixture of the two.
Where to buy seed from? CGI, seedsuperstore.com?
How much sprinkler output? 1/2 inch, 1 inch?
What type of fertilizer? (Need soil test results)
Where to purchase screened top soil? How much?
Where to purchase construction sand? How much?
Where to purchase compost? How much?
Do I need fungicide?
Do I have grubs?
Do I need sea kelp or humicide?
What is "spoon feeding"?
Should I renovate the northeast corner (glyphosate) v. try to revive what is there?

*Next Actions:*

Call sprinkler guy
Research above questions
Order leveling rake


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF. I'd go for a early seeding in your area. Early August will give you more time before it gets cold. Other than that your plan looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## GreenQueen (Mar 12, 2021)

*Updates:*


Ordered Cool Blue seed from GCI.
Soil test received, awaiting results.

*Seed calculations:*

Reseed quarter of northeast backyard: 1.5-2#
Overseed three quarters of backyard: 3.5-4.5#
Overseed side yard: 3-4#
Overseed front yard: 3-4#

*Next Research:*

How much sprinkler output? 1/2 inch, 1 inch?
What type of fertilizer? (Need soil test results)
Where to purchase screened top soil? How much?
Where to purchase construction sand? How much?
Where to purchase compost? How much?
Do I need fungicide?
Do I have grubs?
Do I need sea kelp or humicide?
What is "spoon feeding"?

*Next Actions:*

Call sprinkler guy
Research above questions
Order leveling rake
Order glyphosate


----------



## GreenQueen (Mar 12, 2021)

*Update: Soil Test Results*

Soil Test Results

pH 6.3 (normal)
Total Nitrogen 24.7 (high)
Phosphorus 63.23 (high)
Potassium 103.73 (high)
Sulfur 12.85 (normal)
Calcium 370.12 (high)
Magnesium 43.6 (normal)
Sodium 29.04 (normal)
Iron 2.36 (low)
Manganese 4.61 (normal)
Zinc 0.43 (high)
Copper 0.19 (normal)
Boron 0.19 (low)

I do not know what to do with this information. We haven't done much with the yard for the three years we've lived here, I was sure it would be deficient in everything.


What do I do if it's high? Do I need to try to bring it down, let it ride, or can I continue fertilizing?
What type of fertilizer? I need iron, should I use milorganite? But that's high nitrogen! 
Should I still use a starter in the fall with my overseed?

*Leveling Thoughts*

So I've been watching Ryan Knorr's various leveling escapades and it's made me question my leveling plan. In 2019 he just used screened top soil during which time he was doing a side yard reno. Then in 2020, when the grass was looking pretty healthy, he leveled with sand. My understanding from this is that if you have an area that you still need growth, use top soil. Then, when everything is growing healthy but may just be bumpy, use sand. That's what the golf courses do. He also said that once you layer sand you don't want to mix layers, which also makes me feel like sand leveling is a bit of a "finishing touch" on a healthy lawn.

All that said, I think I'm just going to do screened top soil or a mixture of screened top soil and compost for my leveling this year. Perhaps I'll add sand in when the lawn is in better shape.

*Next Research:*

How much sprinkler output? 1/2 inch, 1 inch?
What type of fertilizer? Iron?
Where to purchase screened top soil? How much?
Where to purchase compost? How much?
Do I need fungicide?
Do I have grubs?
What is "spoon feeding"?

*Next Actions:*

Call sprinkler guy
Order sea kelp and humicide
Research above questions


----------



## GreenQueen (Mar 12, 2021)

*Update: Pre-Emergent*

The last two weeks of March we got hit with snow so not much was accomplished. Then, the very last week of March and first week of April, we had an unusual warm up. I started temping my lawn on 3/31 and compared with GreenCast. The average was hitting between 50-55 degrees so I decided to lay pre-emergent on Saturday 4/3.

I had tried measuring out enough pre-emergent to lay half the amount recommended, which would have been about 6# total. I wound up using about half the bag, so, fail. I had my spreader set on 4 (out of 15) so I thought it would be low enough. Due to laying more than half, I will not be doing a second application.

I have a sprinkler service coming to relocate the sprinkler head, which will disrupt the barrier in a portion of the yard, so I may reapply in that corner.


----------



## GreenQueen (Mar 12, 2021)

*Updates:*

5/3: I sprayed Bayer Advanced Weed Killer for Lawns a few weeks ago. I didn't write down the date - we'll say 2 weeks ago.

5/15: I spread about half a bag (about 16#) of Milorganite onto the entire lawn - about 9# per 1000 square feet, or about 0.5# of nitrogen per 1000 square feet.

I am seeing some crabgrass, so I need to buy some Tenacity and a surfactant.

I've been plucking some dandelions, trying to get the whole taproot. My yard is not as bad as some neighbors, but definitely not the best. I loaned my sprayer and weed killer concentrate to my friend down the block who probably has the most dandelions - they're newish to suburban life 

I see a little clover in the front yard, a lot on the side yard. I'll make a pass with the CCO maybe next week. I'm not overly worried about the side yard this year.

I also spent some time just watching a neighbor dethatch his lawn - mesmerizing. I couldn't concentrate on my conversation with my husband. I made my son go ask him if mommy could borrow his thatching rake.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

I like the research that you are putting into things. If you're looking for top soil and compost mix, check out Direct Landscape Supply. They have it in bulk for a good price when I was last shopping around.

Here is a good calculator for determining how much material you are in need of based on the depth you are looking for: https://www.arslandscapematerialsandsupply.com/sales-delivery/calculator/

You may want to do some more research on how much pre-emergent you actually did put down and how that may affect your plans to seed this fall. It sounds like you may have put down too much which will hinder your germination.

Nice to see some people in Denver on this site! Good luck this year!


----------

